# Looking for some female friends



## Sky9 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi, 
I recently moved from KSA to Sharjah and living with my husband here. I have nothing to do all day long and I am looking for some female friends to talk to or hang out with.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Have you tried finding them on Facebook? It seems that could be a good way to try.


----------



## aishaabid (Oct 19, 2017)

Salam.. Would you accept filipina friend?


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

I could not do that because I am male, but it should not be too hard to find some female friends there.


----------



## mand3v (Dec 1, 2017)

VIP 8 said:


> I could not do that because I am male, but it should not be too hard to find some female friends there.


Me neither. lol. But, some friends in need would have been great while surviving alone on a foreign land.


----------

